# expensive log!



## jimmyjames (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my.... thinks hes struck it rich....

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261153448811&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=12195075591


----------



## EricJS (Jan 24, 2013)

I've seen auctions like this before, even to the tune of $10,000 for a tree that would yield less than 500 BF of walnut.  

The other end of that log must have a giant amboyna burl growing on it.


----------

